# Older bear



## Hunter Bob (Feb 24, 2005)

Where could I find info on older fred Bear bows . I think the Flair is the model of bow I am looking for . thanks in advance for any help cheers:darkbeer:


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

I remember those Bear Flare bows..they had what I called beaver tail limbs. They started narrow @ the limb pockets and became wider... and narrow again toward toward the cams. 
I have a some info on the Bear Flare II if that will help. Let me know...Moose


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

I have a Tamerlane 2 with flare limbs.


----------



## Deans66 (Jan 2, 2009)

My brother has a Bear Flare 2 that has never been shot please E-mail me if you want more info.


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

PM returned with info Hunter Bob.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

What would you say if I told you I know where there is an Alaskan on the used rack in a pro shop?


----------

